# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  بدست آوردن IP تمامی Clint ها در یک شبکه ...

## فرزاد دلفی باز

با سلام :
من دنبال بدست آوردن IP تمامی Clint ها در یک شبکه هستم (با دلفی).....
جستجو کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم !!!!!



با تشکر

----------


## ghabil

به این کار میگن IP Scan باید در رنج IP های شبکه لوپ بزنی و هر آیپی رو مثلا پینگ کنی ...
البته اگر شبکه Domain هست میتونی با اتصال به DNS Server یا DHCP سرور یا یک سرویس دیگه لیست IP های ثبت شده رو بگیری....

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

دوست من برای این کار کد دلفی وجود داره ؟؟؟؟؟
من به کد نیاز دارم !!!!!

----------


## Hamid_PaK

باید دستی صورت بگیره یک نگاهی به تب Indy بیاندازید و به همون روشی که دوستمون گفتن پینگ کنید ( دلفی Sample های مربوط به Indy رو نداره ولی یه سرچ بزنی پیدا می کنی چیز خواصی نداره )  ...

یا حق !!!

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

ببخشید در صورت امکان بازهم راهنمایی کنید ........

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

دوستان من هنوز منتظرم .........

----------


## narsiss

PingGUI.zipاین رو تو دموهای Indyاز سایتhttp://www.indyproject.orgپیدا کردم ببین بهت کمک میکنه؟

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

نشد ..........
ولی ممنون

----------


## فرزاد دلفی باز

من هنوز مشکل دارم لطفا راهنمایی کنید.............

----------


## ealvandi

خیلی من رو ببخشید که یک تاپیک قدیمی رو بالا آوردم ولی چون خودم به دنبال جواب بودم این برنامه رو نوشتم لطفا فایل رو ببینید .

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...9%D9%86&page=3

----------


## cybercoder

حالا گیرم که icmp رو بلوک کنن اونوقت چی؟

----------

